# dialog4ports



## Geezer (Jul 8, 2021)

What is it? I did not install it.

Just did `pkg query -e '%a =  0' %o` to audit what I have installed. And amongst every package that I expected dialog4ports came up.

`pkg info ports-mgmt/dialog4ports`

```
dialog4ports-0.1.6
Name           : dialog4ports
Version        : 0.1.6
Installed on   : Sun Jun  6 18:53:14 2021 +07
Origin         : ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : ports-mgmt
Licenses       : BSD2CLAUSE
Maintainer     : rum1cro@yandex.ru
WWW            : https://bitbucket.org/m1cro/d4p/
Comment        : Console Interface to configure ports
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1300139
Flat size      : 24.6KiB
Description    :
dialog4ports -- a dialog for FreeBSD ports

WWW: https://bitbucket.org/m1cro/d4p/
```

Nope, I never installed that.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2021)

It's the port/package that has the code for the interface of config menu (`make config`) of a port. It likely came as a dependency of a port management tool.

`pkg info -r dialog4ports`


```
-r, --required-by
             Display the list of packages which require pkg-name.
```
pkg-info(8)


----------

